# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones Galicia (Diciembre 2012)

## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...8444640817.htm
*La lluvia provoca inundaciones y destrozos en Chantada*



Las intensas lluvias de esta noche provocaron inundaciones y algunos destrozos en Chantada, localizados en las zonas próximas al río Asma. En el Parque do Sangoñedo se produjo un derrumbe de tierra en una de las esquinas del campo de fútbol que sepultó la fuente más utilizada de la localidad. Además, durante la noche se formó una gran balsa de agua en el parque de la piscina pública. Operarios municipales precintaron los tramos del paseo más susceptibles de quedar anegados.

Durante la noche llovió de forma intensa y sopló el viento con fuerza en todo el sur de la provincia de Lugo. Las mayores precipitaciones se recogieron en Chantada. En la estación meteorológica del Alto do Faro quedó registrada la racha de viento más fuerte de esta noche en esta zona: casi 63 kilómetros por hora.

En la estación de Meteogalicia en el Alto do Faro (Chantada) a las nueve se habían recogido ya 36,8 litros por metro cuadrado y el viento había alcanzado los 61,9 kilómetros por hora. Esa velocidad máxima se produjo minutos antes de las nueve de la mañana.

En cuanto a Monforte, la estación el monte Marroxo, a tres kilómetros del casco urbano de Monforte, registró entre la medianoche y las nueve de la mañana 19,7 litros por metro cuadrado. La racha de viento más fuerte esta noche fue de 62,6 kilómetros por hora, en torno a las tres de la mañana.

En la estación de Folgoso do Courel el viento no llegó a pasar de los cincuenta kilómetros por hora y entre las doce y las nueve se acumularon 25,4 litros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...0564722547.htm

*El temporal causó inundaciones y derribó árboles en Barbanza*

El temporal que está azotando Galicia ha causado inundaciones y la caída de árboles en la comarca de Barbanza. Varios campos de cultivo han aparecido anegados de agua en la parroquia ribeirense de Artes. En Boiro, el río Coroño apareció desbordado y los equipos de emergencia se mantienen en alerta. Cabe destacar, además, que en Noia se desprendió una chapa de la grada del campo de San Lázaro. Afortunadamente, no hubo que lamentar heridos

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...1157652818.htm
*«Nicki» deja a su paso por Galicia un reguero de incidencias*

*Las fuertes lluvias registradas de madrugada han provocado el desbordamiento de varios de ríos e inundaciones en calles y garajes*

El temporal Nicki de fuerte viento y lluvia que mantiene a Galicia en alerta naranja ha provocado desde la pasada medianoche el desbordamiento de varios ríos, el desprendimiento de tierras y piedras, caída de carteles, e inundaciones en calles y garajes, entre las incidencias más destacadas. Y la situación no mejorará en las próximas horas ya que el 112 ha elevado al alerta al nivel rojo en el interior de la provincia de Pontevedra. Las precipitaciones continúan y es posible que provoquen el desbordamiento de algunos ríos, de ahí el aumento de las precauciones ante el temporal que azota Galicia.

A lo largo del día, dos personas tuvieron que ser rescatadas del interior de un vehículo atrapado en el agua en Rois por la crecida del río Sar, en la carretera que va de Lamego a Pazos (Padrón), y en Betanzos la crecida del río Mandeo obligó a cortar al tránsito en el paseo marítimo.

Árboles caídos en Aríns, Grixoa, San Marcos y Costa do Río, un contenedor desplazado por el viento en Cruceiro do Sar y una inundación en la terraza de un octavo piso en un inmueble de la calle Santiago de Chile es el balance de esta noche de temporal en Santiago.

El río Barcala y su afluente el Albariña también se desbordaron durante la pasada madrugada como consecuencia de las fuertes lluvias acumuladas, con más de 100 litros por metro cuadrado que se registraron en la estación que MeteoGalicia tiene en la parroquia xalleira de Fontecada. Zonas como el área recreativa del Refuxio de Cobas, así como buena parte del paseo fluvial que une Cobas con la villa de Negreira, amanecieron bajo las aguas, quedando los puentes obstruídos por los troncos de madera que fueron arrastrados por la corriente en la que es la primera gran «enchenta» del otoño en el Val de Barcala.

El nivel del río Lérez a su paso por Pontevedra subió dos metros en apenas diez horas, según acaba de informar la concejala de Protección Cidadá, Carme da Silva (BNG). Esta crecida está siendo seguida muy atentamente por el Concello por el riesgo de que se pueda inundar el bombeo de Monte Porreiro, lo que podría llegar a suponer restricciones en el servicio de abastecimiento.

En Tomiño ha caído parte del alumbrado público encima de varios vehículos; entre Marín y Pontevedra ha quedado interrumpida la circulación en la carretera PO-11 por la subida de la marea, y en Ponteareas la crecida del río Tea ha provocado desbordamientos.

Las fuertes lluvias también han provocado el desbordamiento del río Miñor a su paso por el centro urbano de Gondomar, causando inundaciones , según informa Alejandro Martínez. La parte más afectada es el parque de A Coelleira y el Centro de Desarrollo Local, donde se encuentran servicios como el área municipal de Bienestar Social, la escuela taller o el centro antena. El agua afecta también a viviendas ubicadas cerca de la ribera en la carretera hacia A Ramallosa.

En Vigo, las fuertes rachas de viento de más de 80 kilómetros por hora que se registran han provocado esta madrugada el desprendimiento de una placa metálica lateral en un edificio del centro de la ciudad, que tuvo que ser asegurada por los bomberos para evitar su caída al vacío. Además, un vuelo con destino al aeropuerto de Peinador ha tenido que regresar a Madrid debido al mal tiempo. Los pasajeros fueron reubicados en otra compañía.

En Vilaboa (Pontevedra), una mujer y sus dos hijos han resultado ilesos esta mañana después de sufrir un aparatoso accidente, donde cayeron con su coche a un socavón después de que se desplomase un muro de contención de un camino vecinal. El suceso ha tenido lugar pasada las 9 de la mañana cuando, supuestamente debido al temporal, se produjo un socavón en el que cayó el coche.

En A Coruña, permanecen cerrados los accesos a las zonas cercanas al mar y los parques y jardines y cayó una cornisa en Puerta Real. En Cambre han registrado varias incidencias como la caída de un andamio de una obra y la policía local informó de caída de tejas, árboles y cascotes, y en Betanzos han tenido que cortar el tráfico en las inmediaciones del paseo por la crecida del río Mandeo a primera hora de la mañana.

En el ayuntamiento de Ponteareas el desbordamiento del río Tea ha provocado que tres viviendas tuvieran que ser evacuadas. También necesitaron ayuda varios conductores que circulaban por un vial paralelo al cauce y quedaron atrapados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desbordamiento del río Tea







Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/v...6330467103.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desbordamiento del río Miñor a su paso por Gondomar



[







Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/v...0843247169.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

El paso del temporal por Pontevedra se deja notar con crecidas en los ríos Lérez, Gafos, Umia y Verdugo





[IO




Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/p...6504237391.htm

----------


## perdiguera

Esperemos que no hayan más desgracias humanas.
Gracias F. Lázaro por as informaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No veas con los ríos en Galicia.
Con toa la que ha caído y que ahí están hartos de agua...

Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado que estos ríos desbordados no llevan el agua color chocolate como aquí?

----------


## REEGE

> No veas con los ríos en Galicia.
> Con toa la que ha caído y que ahí están hartos de agua...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado que estos ríos desbordados no llevan el agua color chocolate como aquí?


Impresionantes lluvias y daños por la zona... Embalses, eso es por el terreno!! Dista mucho el del norte a el nuestro.
Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Es impresionante lo que está lloviendo por Galicia, y parece que seguirá durante toda la semana.

Seguro que veremos una fuerte subida en los embalses de la zona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado que estos ríos desbordados no llevan el agua color chocolate como aquí?


Como bien ha dicho Reege es la diferencia entre el norte y el sur, es decir, la diferencia entre un suelo con vegetación y otros sin ella.

----------


## jlois

El agua color chocolate supongo que es más bien por el material que arrastra en su camino. Quizás, y lo digo desde mi opinión personal, los terrenos que abundan por esa parte del sur , Federico, están más expuestos a ser arrancados por unas crecidas desproporcionadas. En cambio , en esta parte norteña, los terrenos están más "anclados" por la vegetación, por esa vida que consigue aguantar los envites de los torrentes. Ya digo que es una impresión muy particular. 
Al final , encontramos en estas riadas las consecuencias de la contínua desforestación a causa de los incendios. Las consecuencias y las secuelas que nos quedarán por muchos años.

El amigo F.Lázaro ha retratado perfectamente el temporal que ha sacudido esta tierra en estos últimos días, pero en lugares que han salido en las noticias por sus inundaciones como son la zona del río Umia en Pontevedra, es una historia de nunca acabar en la que se llora por los daños que se producen cada vez que los ríos encauzados, acanalados, extrangulados, buscan desprenderse de esas barreras artificiales. Se llora y se lamenta por esos daños pero en cambio no se actúa sobre la prevención de los mismos.

Las fotos de Gondomar son muy elocuentes. Y como en ese lugar, en otros muchos también se abre la polémica entre aquellos que se cansan de protestar por las barreras arquitectónicas que someten a ese "estrés" alevósico a los cursos fluviales y aquellos otros que buscan responsabilizar a los de arriba y al santísimo apostol por estos temporales que consideran del todo puntuales y anecdóticos.

Sin entrar a debatir sobre quien tiene razón y quien intenta quitársela, lo cierto es que en tres días nos ha caido parte del diluvio universal.

----------


## Luján

Lo de la diferencia de color no solo se debe a que más al sur la ausencia de vegetación hace más fácil que el agua se lleve el suelo. También tiene que ver con la diferencia en cuanto a la composición del mismo. Más al sur, las calizas son más abundantes y éstas, al meteorizarse, dan arenas y limos más anaranjados, mientras que por el norte, las pizarras se meteorizan en arenas más oscuras, tirando a negras.

----------


## jlois

> Lo de la diferencia de color no solo se debe a que más al sur la ausencia de vegetación hace más fácil que el agua se lleve el suelo. También tiene que ver con la diferencia en cuanto a la composición del mismo. Más al sur, las calizas son más abundantes y éstas, al meteorizarse, dan arenas y limos más anaranjados, mientras que por el norte, las pizarras se meteorizan en arenas más oscuras, tirando a negras.


Lo de las pizarras lo puedo entender en zonas de la cuenca del medio y alto Sil e incluso en la parte norte de la provincia de La Coruña, pero no en esta zona más al sur de Galicia dónde el granito y sus principales componentes son una seña de identidad bastante más definida en los diferentes terrenos que podemos observar a nuestro alrededor. Y por supuesto la fragmentación de ese tipo de material no es precisamente oscuro.

----------


## Luján

> Lo de las pizarras lo puedo entender en zonas de la cuenca del medio y alto Sil e incluso en la parte norte de la provincia de La Coruña, pero no en esta zona más al sur de Galicia dónde el granito y sus principales componentes son una seña de identidad bastante más definida en los diferentes terrenos que podemos observar a nuestro alrededor. Y por supuesto la fragmentación de ese tipo de material no es precisamente oscuro.


Sí, pero tampoco es color chocolate, como por aquí "abajo". Evidentemente, el granito es más claro y da arenas más claras, cuando las da, porque hay que ver lo duro que es el granito.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que el color lo da las partículas más finas de tierra que se disuelven en el agua y ésta toma el tono de dichas partículas.
Cuando yo estudiaba me hablaron de que había dos Españas, sí también en esto, una silícea y otra caliza, una ácida y otra básica, en cada una de ellas predominaba la sílice y la caliza respectivamente.
También me dijeron que la superficie de la silícea era mayor que la caliza y abarcaba todo el noroeste, el norte hasta Navarra, la mayor parte del reino de León, Extremadura, lo que hoy es la Comunidad de Madrid, el Occidente de Castilla la Mancha y el Occidente de Andalucía.
La verdad es que no es tan así pues existen lugares síliceos en zonas calizas y viceversa, pero daba una buena generalización.
En el sur, este y sureste de la península, zonas propicias a riadas, abunda la caliza y la caliza junto con la marga son los padres de la arcilla que se disuelve con facilidad en agua a la que le confiere su color marronoso.
También la cubierta vegetal es importante, así como la composición química del suelo, es fácil saber que las zonas de turba dan aguas oscuras.
Si tenemos una cubierta vegetal potente, creada con muchos siglos de humedad, bien enraizada, es difícil que las aguas arrastren sólidos sean estos del color que sean, eso pasa en Galicia y la España húmeda, mientras que si lo que tenemos son matojos de esparto o albardín o campos roturados inmisericordemente, pues tenemos Cordobillas a tope.
En cuanto a la dureza del granito, en la escala de Mhos es el séptimo, sobre diez, mientras que la calcita, que es carbonato cálcico, principal ingrediente de la roca caliza, es el tercero.

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de ver por televisión que el Miño se ha desbordado a su paso por Ourense, la noticia informa de la apertura de compuertas en la presa de Velle que ha inundado las Caldas, entre otras cosas, que hay a orilla del río.

----------


## jlois

> La confederación asegura que las termas se inundan porque «no están en donde deberían»
> 
> La inundabilidad de los ríos es otro de los temas que se trató en la jornada de ayer, durante la presentación del plan hidrológico. El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica Miño-Sil, Francisco Fernández Liñares, afirmó que «La confederación tiene un manía con las zonas inundables» y aseguró que en el caso de las termas las inundaciones son inevitables. «La sociedad moderna legisla para evitar problemas de inundabilidad, pero tenemos obras en zonas inundables».
> 
> En el caso concreto de las inundaciones de las termas explicó que existe una hidroeléctrica aguas arriba que no tiene restricciones con respecto a las termas. «Hay problemas que no tienen solución. No estamos hablando de una situación fácil porque las termas no están en donde deberían de estar», subrayó para indicar que en este caso hay dos derechos -los de una empresa y los de una zona de ocio-, pero que el del río es el que tiene que tenerse en cuenta.




http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ourense...03_8912086.htm




> El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil confirma que todo el Ourense Termal “está en zona inundable”
> 
> El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil confirmó este miércoles la información publicada por Ourense Dixital el jueves, día 8 de este mes, cuando denunciaba que “Ourense gasta cada año miles de euros en obras en suelo inundable que se los llevan las crecidas del Miño”. Fernández Liñares confirmó que las termas de esta ciudad “están en zona inundable”, que las hidroeléctricas tienen incluso más derechos que el Concello, y que la única solución para que no ocurra que se inundan a menudo es “non tendo alí as termas”




http://www.ourensedixital.com/_novas/10/12/16_01.htm

Tanto las termas da Chavasqueira como las de Outariz se encuentran en el curso del Miño cuando este alcanza un caudal considerable como es el caso, ya que si la presa de Velle abre compuertas, "obligada" por las circunstancias de la cuenca del Miño alto y del río Sil, el caudal que libera incrementa rapidamente ese cauce cruzando la ciudad de Orense.
La polémica hace tiempo que está servida y como siempre que ocurre esta serie de percances, el discurso es totalmente distinto dependiendo de quien sea el que lo haga y los intereses que le correspondan.

----------


## rodaballo

Hola

Pese a que estoy registrado desde hace bastante tiempo como podéis comprobar apenas escribo, pero leo mucho. La causa de mi inactividad es fácil: poco puedo aportar pues ni por mi profesión ni por mi ocio tengo conocimientos sobre las distintas materias que se tratan en este foro que sean dignos de ser compartidos. Pero debo decir que aprendo mucho y me asombro más ante las magnificas aportaciones que hacen los distintos foreros. 

Dicho lo anterior decir que por fin me encuentro ante un tema del que puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa y en primera persona: las fotografías que se han publicado de las inundaciones en Gondomar, Pontevedra. 

Las instalaciones que aparecen inundadas son el antiguo colegio de EGB, donde tuve el honor de estudiar. Todos los años (todos) se inundaba, y de hecho hacíamos simulacros de evacuación por esa causa, si bien es cierto que poco resultado tenían pues la parte de atrás quedaba casi siempre libre de agua y se podía salir por ahí. Pero recuerdo semanas enteras en las que no se podía hacer deporte por estar inundadas las pistas, que son las que están debajo de las aguas en las fotografías. 

El colegio se puso en mal sitio, pues los campos que lo rodeaban se pasaban los inviernos inundados, llenos de aves acuáticas (que a mi me encantaba ir a ver con mis prismáticos…). Incluso había bastantes extensiones de bosque de ribera totalmente encharcado que eran un refugio de fauna impresionante. Por desgracia hoy nada de eso queda. A un nivel infinitamente menor pero no por ello menos doloroso se lo han cargado al igual que hicieron con los Ojos (mágnifico Hilo Acuífero 23).

Pero bueno, los años no siempre equivalen a experiencia, y mucho después de que el colegio se construyese (y se cerrase) se levantaron urbanizaciones sobre terreno inundable, las cuales casi todos los años sufren el agua en sus garajes y trasteros, se han hecho carreteras, polígonos, etc. Se ve también una fotografía de un parque inundado, el cual igualmente está situado en zona inundable: ¿qué esperaban?

En fin, un saludo para todos y Feliz Año Nuevo

----------


## REEGE

Hola Rodaballo, aportas sentido común sobre un ejemplo de construcción en terrenos inundables que todos éstos años atrás se han convertido en un sucio negocio para muchos y que para los habitantes de esas construcciones y las distintas confederaciones, solo ha generado problemas y pérdidas económicas...
Y la mayor parte de culpa ha sido de la mayoría de ayuntamientos y comunidades autónomas que facilitaban esas licencias por "regalos" a cambio...

----------

